# What breed is this?



## Diane86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what breed this 3 day old chick is?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Diane and welcome! I could guess, but there are others on here that don't have to guess . Do you have more than that one?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It kind of looks like my Gold Laced Polish.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's got a domed head.... most likely a Polish. But there are several other breeds with crests. Crevecoeur, Brabanter, mixes of those breeds...


----------



## Diane86 (Feb 19, 2016)

We have 26 buff orpingtons this one is the rare breed that we received free with our oder.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well that should narrow it down a little.... see what they have listed under their rare breeds and see which ones have top hats and look like yours.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sure looks like some crested breed.Can't ignore the "hat".It will be fun to watch him grow and develop into the breed he is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's my GLP chick


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh look at that severe expression! He's going to be a handsome boy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It's has a huge crest so I'm gonna say polish


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's Laverne. I'll post her pics tomorrow. You'll laugh.


----------



## Diane86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wondering if this chick is a hen or rooster? It is 4 weeks old


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Who's the guy/girl with a hair-do?It's cute as can be!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that's the chick that had the poof. Here's mine


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg the last pic is just too cute Karen


----------



## Diane86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Aww how old is yours


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

4? Inthat pic she's under 6 weeks. My Laverne was a poorly bred love. She lived in my bdrm when she had the killer eye infection. I was extremely close to her, and a racoon got her last year. She died in my arms. I still lay in bed and cry once in a while.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Such a sad story,sorry for your loss.I still cry over 1 I lost 5 yrs ago.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, really? I don't think I'm finished yet crying over Laverne and Lola. Lola was from my eggs and would just jump up on anyone who came to visit. She was the most "human" chicken we ever had. I think Lola and Laverne are the reason that i'm getting a dog.


----------

